# alsaconf: "No supported PnP or PCI card found"

## buggybunny

Hi, 

ich schon wieder.....  :Wink: 

Ich hab hier ein erhebliches Problem mit meinem Sound:

Bzgl. des Soundchips bin ich mir leider nicht sicher...

```
lspci -vv
```

```

00:1b.0 [code]Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002[/code]

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 3

        Region 0: Memory at fa200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

```

```
hwinfo --sound
```

```

14: PCI 1b.0: 0403 Audio device                                 

  [Created at pci.288]

  Unique ID: u1Nb.q5IQ1HohpkC

  SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0

  SysFS BusID: 0000:00:1b.0

  Hardware Class: sound

  [b]Model: "Giga-byte HD Audio Controller"

  Vendor: pci 0x8086 "Intel Corporation"[/b]

  Device: pci 0x284b "HD Audio Controller"

  SubVendor: pci 0x1458 "Giga-byte Technology"

  SubDevice: pci 0xa002 

  Revision: 0x02

  Memory Range: 0xfa200000-0xfa203fff (rw,non-prefetchable)

  IRQ: 3 (no events)

  Module Alias: "pci:v00008086d0000284Bsv00001458sd0000A002bc04sc03i00"

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

```

Laut meinen Mainboard-Handbuch ist es ein Realtek ALC888 Chipsatz?

Was stimmt denn nun? Intel oder Realtek?

Alsa hab ich wie hier beschrieben steht in den Kernel kompiliert http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

Ich als altes genkernel-user-Weichei hab ich dann wie auch im howto beschrieben das Ganze so konfiguriert:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

   

(This needs to be enabled)

<M> Sound card support

(Make sure OSS is disabled)

Open Sound System   --->

   < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

(Move one step back and enter ALSA)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

   <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

   (Select this if you want MIDI sequencing and routing)

   <M> Sequencer support

   (Old style /dev/mixer* and /dev/dsp* support. Recommended.)

   <M> OSS Mixer API

   <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API 

(You now have a choice of devices to enable support for. Generally,

you will have one type of device and not more. If you have more than one

sound card, please enable them all here.)

(Mostly for testing and development purposes, not needed for normal

users unless you know what you are doing.)

Generic devices  --->

   

(For ISA Sound cards)

ISA devices   --->

(IF you had the Gravis, you would select this option)

   <M> Gravis UltraSound Extreme

(Move one level back and into PCI devices. Most sound cards today are

PCI devices)

PCI devices   --->

   (We now select the emu10k1 driver for our card)

   <M> Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)

   (Or an Intel card would be)

   <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

   (Or if you have a VIA Card)

   <M> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller

(Move one level back and select in case you have an USB sound card)

USB Devices   --->
```

Ein

```
grep -i sound .config
```

sagt:

```
# Sound

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

# Open Sound System

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

Ich hab unter 

```
device drivers -> sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> pci devices
```

das hier als Modul angegeben:

```
 <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 
```

Starte ich aber nun alsaconf, kriege ich nur ein

"No supported PnP or PCI card found"

Was kann ich da tun?

Wie kann ich das Problem weiter eingrenzen?

----------

## musv

 *Quote:*   

> Was stimmt denn nun? Intel oder Realtek?

 

Ich denk mal beides. Das Ding ist der gewöhnliche Onboard-Billig-AC97-Chip, der halt auf so ziemlich allen Mainboards als Soundchip verbaut wird. 

Der von Dir gewählte Treiber sollte eigentlich richtig sein. 

Ist denn das Modul (snd-intel8x0) auch geladen? Falls nicht: modprobe snd-intel8x0

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Der von Dir gewählte Treiber sollte eigentlich richtig sein. 

 

Nein, ich denke du brauchst diesen hier:

```

-> Device Drivers

       -> Sound 

         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

             -> PCI devices

                 -> <M> Intel HD Audio

```

Das Modul heißt dann snd-hda-intel. 

Ich vermute mal, dass du diesen Treiber brauchst, weil sich deine Soundkarte als "HD" identifiziert:

```
Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller
```

Viel Glück, ansonsten sieht mit den Konfiguration alles OK aus!  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

intel-hd ist der richtig treiber. Der hd sound chip von intel kann mit verschiedenen codecs kombiniert werden, in diesem falle mit dem ALC888 von realtek.

----------

## buggybunny

Hey ho.....

Vielen Dank für den Support, das hier:

```
Nein, ich denke du brauchst diesen hier:

Code:

-> Device Drivers

       -> Sound

         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

             -> PCI devices

                 -> <M> Intel HD Audio

Das Modul heißt dann snd-hda-intel. 
```

war die Lösung.

Danke an euch alle nochmals!

----------

